# Was able to muster up 7 today.



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I got them all in less than 8' of water. All on 1/16oz Bitsy Bug using a black twin tail 3" grub for trailer. It was an 11 acre campground.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Got a dozen more this morning in five hours. Different lake but same bait same technique. I think the summer swoon is winding down.


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

Pigsticker said:


> Got a dozen more this morning in five hours. Different lake but same bait same technique. I think the summer swoon is winding down.


thats what im talking about!!


----------

